# Cushing's Disease?



## Emily's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

:no: It is 11:20 and I should be asleep, but I picked up my donkey magazine and found an article on Cushing's Disease. My Max has heavy, coarse, curly hair that isn't shedding, does it mean he has the disease?????I will not sleep tonight worring about him. He is only 2, is it possible. We live so far away from a vet,I would feel better if someone else had a curly haired donkey, I just figured it was his winter coat. Hopefully it is just his coat, but Emily is starting to shed out, I can't believe she looks like a totally different donkey, no more baby fur :no:

Thanks for any help


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 6, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]hi, there are many other symptoms for cushings, does he have any of the others? please try not to worry, i would talk to your vet and have some blood drawn the next time they are there. sleep tight, nothing you can do tonight so don't stress yourself. ( i need to start taking my own advice...lol)



Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks Nikki, no other symptoms, I'm sure I'm over reacting, just scared me. Too much going on in my corner of the world. May as well worry about Max too!!!! I'm going to close down now and check back in the morning. Thanks!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 6, 2007)

My donkeys up here in northern Wisconsin, just FINALLY shedded there winter woolies , they have been shedding all along, but some still had a pretty thick coat, which was heavy, course and wavy....FINALLY after temps that have been in the high 80's they gave it up!! :bgrin



: There are alot of signs for cushings.The most notable symptom of Cushing's disease is a long, shaggy, coat of hair, hangs on throughout summer months.

Other symptoms are caused by the hormonal imbalance in the adrenal gland. Some of these symptoms include excessive drinking and urination, laminitis, a tendency for

recurring infections in the hoof (foot abscesses), and a loss of muscle mass,along the top line and rump area. From what I understand the tumor in the pituitary gland, which regulates the production of hormones is begine, but the cells within the tumor are what produces the excess hormones, which is what is creating the imbalance in the horses body.

I wouldnt get to upset over it but I would have your vet do a blood test on him. He would be awfully young to have cushings, usually its more common in equines over 20 yrs old. RELAX...take a deep breath, and go hug your donkey



: Corinne


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 7, 2007)

OH Thanks Corinne,

I Feel much better this morning, my hubby missed me last night , found me on the computer, and showed me a picture of a horse with chushings and it was really curly,reallly curly!! I'm sure Max is fine, my mind plays tricks on me in the night, no more donkey books before bed!!!!! When I fed them thismorning I brushed him quick, he is shedding some.. Since yours are wavy also I feel I jumped the gun. JUst think how crazed I would be if I didn't have you folks, thanks so much from the bottom of my heart....Now can you fix my teenage kid problems? Just kidding  Thanks again for the help


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 7, 2007)

Ohhh, it just shows all of us how much you love your donkeys, and your just being a overly protective and caring mom to them



: . Now, about those teenage kids...lol... send them on over, :lol: :bgrin I have tons of work they could do! Corinne


----------

